# H.R.1676 - To prevent tobacco smuggling, to ensure ....



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

To prevent tobacco smuggling, to ensure the collection of all tobacco taxes, and for other purposes.

Introduced 3/23/2009

Sponsor: 
Rep Weiner, Anthony D. NY

Co-Sponsors:
Rep Cohen, Steve 
Rep Issa, Darrell E. CA 
Rep Smith, Lamar TX

5/21/2009 1:53pm: On motion to suspend the rules and pass the bill, as amended Agreed to by the Yeas and Nays: (2/3 required): 397 - 11 (Roll no. 287). (text: CR 5/19/2009 H5730-5736)

5/21/2009 1:53pm: Motion to reconsider laid on the table Agreed to without objection.

6/1/2009: Received in the Senate and Read twice and referred to the Committee on the Judiciary.

Read the text at THOMAS

First, cigarettes and smokeless sales, and then ... ? :rapture:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Wait...does this mean no online orders or I just can't purchase from overseas and bring it in? 

If it is going to try and prevent out of state sales, good luck! People have been smuggling alcohol and tobacco from NH to other New England states for years. lol


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I read about it in the paper last week, the way I understood it was to practically forbid online sales, thus forcing us to buy from B&Ms and ensure that all taxes are paid right there at the retailer. 

Politicians are so stupid..."let's end tobacco smuggling!"

Increasing the price on something and enacting a draconian enforcement and taxation scheme...that would NEVER drive a product "underground" and increase the likelihood it would be smuggled!


----------



## Pre5to (Jun 25, 2009)

I think what you should do is do it anyway, get arrested for it and take it to the supreme court. it has to be unconstitutional, it is against the constitution for states to regulate national trade, and it seems like that law is doing exactly that.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

This would not tremendously affect me(except in regards to price) as I have 4 cigar only b/m stores within about 15 mins of the house and another 4 Spec's Liquor Warehouse (a truly beautiful establishment) which also have walk in humidors. What about the folks who do not live in major metropolitan areas that do not have this kind of access?


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> This would not tremendously affect me(except in regards to price) as I have 4 cigar only b/m stores within about 15 mins of the house and another 4 Spec's Liquor Warehouse (a truly beautiful establishment) which also have walk in humidors. What about the folks who do not live in major metropolitan areas that do not have this kind of access?


They would be screwed, essentially. But, it is not just this bill.

With minimum wage hikes, prices will rise, because the cashier at your B&M and Liquor stores will be getting more money, as well as the stock boy, etc.

Then, if C(r)ap and Trade gets passed, the cost of overhead (power bills, etc.) for the B&M will rise.

Then if H/C gets passed, we will all get hit with higher taxes.

Even now, a tin of Escudo here in GA is 11.60 at the B&M and 8 something on smoking pipes. 100G Mac Baren tins are running 20, while being between 8 and 12 online.

Add all the above cost factors above and even if you have 100 B&M stores nearby, the price of tobacco products will jump WITHOUT this bill.

Remove internet competition and the price will increase more.

In GA a carton of cigs is 37 bucks at Costco.

Step 15 feet into FL and at WALMART the same carton is 57.

Eventually all the factors will come into play and Tobacco will no longer be within the reach of the common man.

It will be reserved for the pols and the Rolex/Bentley/Hollywood crowd.


----------

